#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  محطات أبناء مصر..حاصل على ذهبية حورس 2011

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من جديد التقي معكم أخواني وأخواتي أعضاء منتدانا الكرام
افتدقتكم حقاً في رمضان الماضي 

 فقد اعتدنا ان نلتقي سويا منذ سنوات عديدة كل رمضان 
لكن ها نحن نتدارك ذلك اليوم ونلتقي معاً من جديد في 

محطات أبناء مصر

محطات أبناء مصر لقاءات جديدة تجمعني بكم عبر أروقة المنتدى
كل ضيف سيختار لنا محطات نقف عندها 
من مواضيع المنتدى المختلفة بقاعاته المتنوعة

رحلة سريعة نتجول فيها بين الموضوعات والردود وأعضاء المنتدى
سيرحل قطارنا كل يومين مع ضيف جديد ليأخذنا في تلك الرحلة

  

zizoYAzizo في محطات أبناء مصر
nariman في محطات أبناء مصر
drmustafa في محطات أبناء مصر
عادل الشرقاوي في محطات أبناء مصر
اسكندراني في محطات أبناء مصر
kethara في محطات أبناء مصر
ايمان الشامي في محطات أبناء مصر
جيهان محمد علي في محطات أبناء مصر
mriadh في محطات أبناء مصر
حسام عمر في محطات أبناء مصر
عصام كابو في محطات أبناء مصر
loly_h في محطات أبناء مصر
ابن البلد في محطات أبناء مصر

في رعاية الله،،،*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اهلا بوكى واهلا بالموضوعات الجميله 

فعلا افتقدنك وافتقدنا موضوعاتك الحوارية فى رمضان 

وان شاء الله هذا الموضوع يعوض ما فاتنا 

شكرا لك على مجهودك وافكارك ومحاولاتك الدائمه 

لتقريب الاعضاء 

فعلا اشتقنا لدفء اللمه 

دمتى دائما بخير



*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *اهلا بوكى واهلا بالموضوعات الجميله 
> فعلا افتقدنك وافتقدنا موضوعاتك الحوارية فى رمضان 
> وان شاء الله هذا الموضوع يعوض ما فاتنا 
> شكرا لك على مجهودك وافكارك ومحاولاتك الدائمه 
> لتقريب الاعضاء 
> فعلا اشتقنا لدفء اللمه 
> دمتى دائما بخير
> 
> *


ازيك اسكندراني منور ..دايماً كده رافع من روحي المعنوية  :f: 
وانا والله حسيت فجأة لما سرحت مع نفسي ان بقى لنا خمس سنوات كنا بنتقابل كلنا في لقاءاتي الرمضانية 
وفضلت اتذكر عنوان موضوع كل سنة وابتسمت اوي بجد 
وقلت اتحسدنا والا ايه مع انهم كانوا خمسة  :: 
بس كل شئ بأوانه ...اهو رجعنا نتقابل من تاني في لقاء جديد
يا رب تكون لقاءات ممتعة وتقربنا كلنا من بعض اكتر
الشكر لك للمساندة المستمرة  :f: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## فراشة

*تسلم أفكارك ريهام

متابعة وفي انتظار ضيفك الأول

لكِ ارق تحية
* *
*
**
*
* 
*

*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *تسلم أفكارك ريهام
> 
> متابعة وفي انتظار ضيفك الأول
> 
> لكِ ارق تحية
> * *
> *
> **
> *
> ...


تسلمي فراشة منورة يا قمر  :f: 

ويا رب تعجبك محطات الأعضاء المختلفة وتستمتعي معنا بها

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

ياهلا ياهلا 
بموضوعاتك الشيقة ريهام 
حقيقي افتقدنا اللمة الجميلة في رمضان اللي فات
إن شاء الله يفتح موضوعك المجال لنتجمع كلنا  سوا 
ونشوف محطات ضيوفك في المنتدى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
إن شاء الله الموضوع ح يكون جميل
والجواب باين من عنوانه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::  عزيزتي ريهام
إخراج فني رائع للموضوع  .... 
من أخبار محطاتي أنا هذه الأيام أحاول إستخراج التصاريح والتراخيص اللازمة لبناء  محطة جديدة أسمها "قاعة المدونات الشخصية للأعضاء" والأمر برمته معروض على العمدة ابن البلد وياريت  لو قابلتيه في محطة من محطاتك لا تنسي إبلاغه سلامى الحار  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وحشتينا اوي يا بوكي كا
متابعين إن شاء الله

تنفع اغنية  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

يااااااااااااااااه اخيراً

وحشتينا يا بوكي.. ووحشتنا اللمة اللي كنا بنتجمع فيها دايماً مع موضوعاتك و ضيوفك

عايزين بقى موضوع جامد يعوض الفترة اللي فاتت كلها

في انتظارك و في انتظار ضيوفك الاعزاء  :f:

----------


## nariman

ايوه كده يا بوكي ..ده الكلام
وحشتينا ووحشتنا اللمة الحلوة

في انتظارك وأولى المحطات

 ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ياهلا ياهلا 
> بموضوعاتك الشيقة ريهام 
> حقيقي افتقدنا اللمة الجميلة في رمضان اللي فات
> إن شاء الله يفتح موضوعك المجال لنتجمع كلنا  سوا 
> ونشوف محطات ضيوفك في المنتدى


ربنا يخليك د/ مصطفى 
ويا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
> إن شاء الله الموضوع ح يكون جميل
> والجواب باين من عنوانه


تسلم يا أحمد ربنا يكرمك
ان شاء الله يكون جميل بضيوفه الكرام  وبتواجدكم وتشجيعكم طبعاً


دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> عزيزتي ريهام
> إخراج فني رائع للموضوع  .... 
> من أخبار محطاتي أنا هذه الأيام أحاول إستخراج التصاريح والتراخيص اللازمة لبناء  محطة جديدة أسمها "قاعة المدونات الشخصية للأعضاء" والأمر برمته معروض على العمدة ابن البلد وياريت  لو قابلتيه في محطة من محطاتك لا تنسي إبلاغه سلامى الحار


ازي حضرتك د/ جمال منورنا  :f: 
ربنا يقويك يا دكتور معلش الحياة بقت مشقة اليومين دول
بس كده حاضر حضرتك تؤمر

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> وحشتينا اوي يا بوكي كا
> متابعين إن شاء الله
> 
> تنفع اغنية


اهلا اهلا مصراوية منورة... انت فينك؟
خلاص تابعي معانا وعرفيني رأيك

ماشي يا قمراية مشيها اغنية  :: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة بوكى

ونحن معكِ من جديد بطرح هدفة ان يجمعنا سويا
تحت مظلة ابناء مصر وحوار هادف من الرقيقة ريهام
كم هى سعادتنا بعودة موضوعاتك من جديد
حيث دوما تنشدين التميز والرقى


مع تحيتى*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
وجزاك الله خير على افكارك الجميلة
متابع بأذن الله 
وتحياتى لحضرتك ولكل منتدى ابناء مصر الأفاضل

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> يااااااااااااااااه اخيراً
> 
> وحشتينا يا بوكي.. ووحشتنا اللمة اللي كنا بنتجمع فيها دايماً مع موضوعاتك و ضيوفك
> 
> عايزين بقى موضوع جامد يعوض الفترة اللي فاتت كلها
> 
> في انتظارك و في انتظار ضيوفك الاعزاء


هههههه ربنا يخليك يا عصام منورني  :f: 
وانا والله وحشتني اوي اللمة الحلوة اللي تجمعنا كلنا
ان شاء الله القاءات تعجبك 




> ايوه كده يا بوكي ..ده الكلام
> وحشتينا ووحشتنا اللمة الحلوة
> 
> في انتظارك وأولى المحطات


ادينا من تاني ان شاء الله نلتقي يا ناريمان

ربنا يكرمك يا قمر 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *أختى الرقيقة بوكى
> 
> ونحن معكِ من جديد بطرح هدفة ان يجمعنا سويا
> تحت مظلة ابناء مصر وحوار هادف من الرقيقة ريهام
> كم هى سعادتنا بعودة موضوعاتك من جديد
> حيث دوما تنشدين التميز والرقى
> 
> مع تحيتى*


اهلاً بك قيثارة منوراني يا قمراية
ربنا يخليكي يا قمراية
تعرفي انا بكون سعيدة جداً لما بعمل اي موضوع فيه لقاءات وحوارات مع أعضاء المنتدى
بحس باللمة الحلوة وبدعي ربنا ما يفرقنا ابداً




> تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
> وجزاك الله خير على افكارك الجميلة
> متابع بأذن الله 
> وتحياتى لحضرتك ولكل منتدى ابناء مصر الأفاضل


تسلم يا عادل ربنا يكرمك
ان شاء الله يكون اجمل بكم جميعاً 
مشاركتكم في اللقاءات هي اللي اكيد هتضيف له

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## loly_h

*أيون كده 

بقالنـــا كتير موش إتجمعنــــا

ووحشتنا اللمة أوى

طبعا متابعـــــة جدا ومنتظرة أول لقــــاء

إن شاء الله هيكون كالعادة موضوع جميل

تسلم أفكارك بوكاية  ...*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *أيون كده 
> 
> بقالنـــا كتير موش إتجمعنــــا
> 
> ووحشتنا اللمة أوى
> 
> طبعا متابعـــــة جدا ومنتظرة أول لقــــاء
> 
> إن شاء الله هيكون كالعادة موضوع جميل
> ...


لولي ازيك يا قمراية  :f: 

منورة انت وتصميماتك الجميلة  :: 

الف شكر لكِ ودمتِ يكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## حسام عمر

تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
وجزاك الله خير على افكارك الجميلة
متابع بأذن الله 
وتحياتى لحضرتك ولكل منتدى ابناء مصر الأفاضل

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
> وجزاك الله خير على افكارك الجميلة
> متابع بأذن الله 
> وتحياتى لحضرتك ولكل منتدى ابناء مصر الأفاضل


تسلم يا حسام 

منور يا فندم وسعيدة بتواجدك

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
مع تحيات

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الأستاذة القديرة ريهام مباركٌ ألف*

----------


## nova_n

الاستاذة ريهام



مبارك التميز للموضوع
كل عام وأنتى بخير

شكرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا ريهام
فوز مستحق
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا ريهام
الحقيقة الموضوع كان رائع ..واجتهادك فيه واضح ومعروف
والحوار كان من القلب أعاد للروح بعض وصالها فى أرجاء المنتدى

تقبلى أطيب أمنياتى بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام

 :f:

----------


## فيسبوكى

*موضوع حلو 

الف مبروك على التميز

بس ليه طلب انا عايز اركب القطر ده
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك يابوكي 
علي الموضوع الجميل واللي بلتي فيه مجهود رائع 


بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## loly_h

*الف مبروك بوكاية

وكل حورس وإنتى كالمعتاد

متألقـــة ...

*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الاستاذة الرقيقة بوكى

ألف مبروك النجاح والتميز
ونتمنى لكِ المزيد



الله يديمك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة
بوكى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ارق التهانى واطيب الامنيات 

بفوزكم الكريم 

وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتوفيق*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الغالية بوكى

*

----------

